# NKC Minnesota Spring Classic (April 12)



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Folks:

Wanted to let everyone know about the Squirrel and **** dog event coming up in Bigelow, Minnesota on April 12. Look for signs in town.

It is the NKC Minnesota Spring Classic.

The deadline for the Squirrel Hunt is most likely 8:00 am with events such as bench show, treeing contest, raffle and **** hunt scheduled throughout the day.

SPECTATORS ARE WELCOME!!!

-Marc


----------

